# First DCC set!



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I am awaiting the arrival of my first DCC enabled loco. It's a Fleischmann starter set that contains a loco with DCC decoder, DCC controller (LOK-BOSS), wagons, and a loop of track with a passing siding.

Hopefully this, and a couple other DCC locos will give me the opportunity to decide if I want to use it in the future.

Here is a description of the set I ordered:

http://reynaulds.com/fleischmann/temp.asp?item=89394


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

The set today arrived in the post, unfortunately I have to wait until I get home before I can use it 

Everything looks very nice though. The set included a 2003/2004 n <<piccolo>> catalogue - in GERMAN. A good opportunity to try and further my German language skills!


----------

